# Shelving for Chevy Express LWB



## [email protected]

Hello all, I am new here so excuse the question. I'm sure it has been covered somewhere.
I am thinking of getting a Van and am wondering about tool storage. I'm a Home contractor and need to store lots of tools for building. 
I was wondering if the Adrian steel or other brand is the best way to go or try making wooden shelves or something.
Any advise or pictures would surely be appreciated.
Thanks
Randy


----------



## davitk

[email protected] said:


> Hello all, I am new here so excuse the question. I'm sure it has been covered somewhere.
> I am thinking of getting a Van and am wondering about tool storage. I'm a Home contractor and need to store lots of *tools for building*.
> I was wondering if the Adrian steel or other brand is the best way to go or try making wooden shelves or something.
> Any advise or pictures would surely be appreciated.
> Thanks
> Randy


If you indeed have tools for building, build the dam thing so you have a "home" for everything and every tool fits. I really do not understand or appreciate the metal units, they are flimsy, do not make efficient use of available space and are LOUD. As an added bonus, in the future you will be able to remodel your plywood shelves when you buy a new tool that will not fit.


----------



## mrmike

davitk said:


> If you indeed have tools for building, build the dam thing so you have a "home" for everything and every tool fits. I really do not understand or appreciate the metal units, they are flimsy, do not make efficient use of available space and are LOUD. As an added bonus, in the future you will be able to remodel your plywood shelves when you buy a new tool that will not fit.


He hit the nail right on the head here! My Van already had the usual "contractor" shelves in it, but I do not like the way they are laid out at all. One thing I would like to add, is to make a bigger lip on the edge of the shelves, if using it for parts Etc, and some kind of "keeper" on the others for your tools, to keep them all in, when turning into driveways, etc with dips.


----------



## mnjconstruction

One time years ago I bought metal shelving system for my van. 2500 bucks and I hated them! Build your own. Its cheaper and you can make it exactly what you what!


----------



## stp57

I realize that it looks messy, but it really is an "organized" mess. 3/4" plywood & 1x2 pine, glued & screwed with "L" brackets & self tapping screws with rubberized washers. Rugged & doesn't move (shelves can be relocated if necessary). Bottom of shelf unit is attached to my false floor. I know, the pink insulation is tacky, but it keeps my van cool even in the Texas sun, which saves my adhesives & paints & such. The insulation also keeps things from denting my van walls from the inside out.
Steve


----------



## shesaremonclus

I have an express 3500 and made my own shelving with 2x4 and plywood I feel its better than metal and way cheaper, the pink insullation is defenitly a great idea for many reasons and will use it when I get my new sprinter. I do home repair and need to carry almost all my tools at all times and the express is full and have no room to carry large materials.


----------



## stp57

Shesaremonclus,
I hope that you can afford the high roof Sprinter. I didn't have the extra two grand so I got the standard roof instead. If I had purchase the high roof I would have built an upper roof shelf to store my ladders in v.s the electrical tracking & bicycle hooks that secures them now. It's a good system, but can be improved in a taller van. If you make the roof shelf, line it with anti skid material so that your ladders will not move around. You could also put a bunch of led lights on the underside of the roof shelf to illuminate the van.
Oh how I wish that I would have gotten the high roof (though I might have clipped a tree branch by now).
Steve


----------



## Five Star

if you want thing to fit on shelves,sprinter is the way to go.


----------



## davitk

For all you "bigger is better" guys, what do you think about this cutaway? No shelves needed + mobile shop!


----------



## stp57

Hey Fivestar,
Have you removed the passenger seat? Got any photos of the front part of your van?
Steve


----------



## JLTrim

I suggest you build your own, depending on how many big/bulky tools you have to store. Here's my van, bought it with Adrian Steel shelves installed, and you can see how cluttered it is. All the big tools, saws, compressor, etc have to sit on the floor, there's just nowhere else to put them. In the future I will build my own shelves, the pre-assembled steel units just don't give you many options for stowing larger equipment. They're great for housing all your circ saws, drills, sawzalls, boxes of fasteners, etc... but I'd still rather have built my own.


----------



## DiversifiedHR

...


----------



## JLTrim

Five Star said:


> if you want thing to fit on shelves,sprinter is the way to go.


You Sprinter guys make me so jealous :furious:

I hate they way they look, but I hate the low ceiling of my Express 2500 even more... I've lost count of how many times I've bashed my head on that metal catch above the rear doors. 

I really thought that van would give me plenty of room, amazing how quickly I ran out of space once I started loading everything up. I should've sprung for a Sprinter instead.


----------



## Five Star

stp, i did no modification to the pass seat. all i did in the cab was mount a big kicker box to the partition and sirius radio.!


----------



## Five Star

JL, sprinter changed my whole way of thinking,i have the 3500 long wheel base, from back doors to partition is 13'-5" and i cut the partition to fit 16' into the cab so i dont need a ladder rack,and i manage 20+mpg.

good luck


----------



## stp57

FiveStar,
So that is what I'm seeing in the photos. I thought that you had removed the passenger seat, but now I can see the headrest in the partition window. Get another photo of your partition modification for us please?
Steve


----------



## Willy1959

davetek
i own one of those cut aways, well mine is a supreme, but same concept. 
its the absolute best vehicle ever, bought it new in 99.

here and there I think about downgrading to a trailer, but i just cant do it.

When I down sized my company, I got rid of 3 regular vans, and one 7x14 trailer, and kept this truck, its an awsome work platform!


----------



## davitk

Willy1959 said:


> davetek
> i own one of those cut aways, well mine is a supreme, but same concept.
> its the absolute best vehicle ever, bought it new in 99.
> 
> here and there I think about downgrading to a trailer, but i just cant do it.
> 
> When I down sized my company, I got rid of 3 regular vans, and one 7x14 trailer, and kept this truck, its an awsome work platform!


Do you have any pictures, I would love to see one set up.


----------



## Willy1959

davitk said:


> Do you have any pictures, I would love to see one set up.


hehe

I really only have tools of the outside/ lettering etc. and its a bit messy right now so im not going to show the world my mess LMAO slow work etc, I have been working on my miata race/parts car business and expanding that. when it gets warmer, I plan on a day of reorganizing.. your in southern Wi? you by Racine? you can come look personaly if you like
email me off list
[email protected]


----------



## MZ-HANDYMAN

Five Star said:


> if you want thing to fit on shelves,sprinter is the way to go.


It must be hard to drive with your van on it's side like that!


----------



## dandeangeli

*Keeping Cool in the van*



stp57 said:


> I realize that it looks messy, but it really is an "organized" mess. 3/4" plywood & 1x2 pine, glued & screwed with "L" brackets & self tapping screws with rubberized washers. Rugged & doesn't move (shelves can be relocated if necessary). Bottom of shelf unit is attached to my false floor. I know, the pink insulation is tacky, but it keeps my van cool even in the Texas sun, which saves my adhesives & paints & such. The insulation also keeps things from denting my van walls from the inside out.
> Steve


Hi Steve and all:

I just acquired a dark red E250 and it came with the generic Adrian steel shelving. I want to get rid of it and do it myself like Steve. Also the van is real hot, so I would like to hear more about how you did the pink insulation. Is it glued, belted, or just floating behind the shelving. Likewise tell me if you can about how to build a system from plywood so I can adjust it. 

Dan de Angeli


----------

